# We got our Raffle Prize in the Mail!!!! Pics & Vid



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

So we were one of the lucky winners in the "A Different Breed Raffle" and got our box full in the mail today!! The dogs were excited--Otis sniffed the box out as soon as it came in the door and knew it was for him

Whats that you got there????









Sumptin suuuure smells good...I need a closer look.....









Yep....I think I'll take this one.......









All Ella wanted was the Pen.........









*more*


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Tryin on "Otis'" shirt.........









Yep...He's got Happy Hips.......









All the "stuff"--and Ella with that pen again.........









Tryin one of the millions of tasty treats........









*more*


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Funny Otis video---he just couldn't get enough of what was in that box........


Otis says Thank you TeddieXRuxpin and A Different Breed!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mudra (Nov 1, 2007)

that's one big box!!! Congrats SUGAH!!! and good job to TeddieX for putting this raffle together!!!


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

HAHA! Looks like it was doggie Christmas at your house..

Abbys laugh is very contagious! Love her!


----------



## Stitch (Nov 1, 2007)

OTIS FOR THE WIN!!!

Nice!... and congrats!


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 22, 2008)

wow that's alot of cool stuff and cute Otis!!!!! and of course Ella!!!!


----------



## PatriciaLynn (Oct 20, 2008)

It looks like there was a party at your house! What fun! And those are great pictures.


----------



## naoki (Jun 19, 2007)

This is so awesome Chrissy. I’m sure that Ella and Otis are very very happy about the huge box! Even Abby seemed to be some excited! The blue shirt looked so big when she was holding it on the video but it looks so small and tight when it was on Otis… Funny.

-n


----------



## MyCharlie (Nov 4, 2007)

Sweeeet! Congratulations Shug! I can't believe how lean and lanky Ella is looking.


----------



## JackiesZoo (Jan 25, 2008)

How freakin' adorable are they! Congrats to Otis & Ella on all their new treats!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Congrats Otis!!! Way to keep the kids in treats for awhile. I don't think Otis will be squeezing into that blue shirt anytime soon. LOL It sure is fun to see all 3 of your kids so excited about the package.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

!!!! Thank you Sugar for posting pictures and the video. I'm not sure which picture is more funny Otis trying to squeez into "his" shirt, that goofy bat ear picture or Ella trying to take the pen. 

I'm so happy you guys liked everything!  

Hehe You just made my day with this thread Sugar.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Chrissy, great pictures and video! I think Otis and Ella were quite happy with their big win!!!

Maybe Ella wants to write a thank you note the way she's locked on to that pen....


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Thank you everyone--glad you like them 


TeddieXRuxpin said:


> Thank you Sugar for posting pictures and the video. I'm not sure which picture is more funny Otis trying to squeez into "his" shirt, that goofy bat ear picture or Ella trying to take the pen.
> 
> I'm so happy you guys liked everything!
> 
> Hehe You just made my day with this thread Sugar.


Thank you Teddie--it's all because of you that we got this--Thanks again for all you do--Otis and Ella are going nuts for these treats--I think we have a new doggie crack in this house 


Renoman said:


> Chrissy, great pictures and video! I think Otis and Ella were quite happy with their big win!!!
> 
> Maybe Ella wants to write a thank you note the way she's locked on to that pen....


VERY happy with their win--and Ella *really* loved that pen--maybe she has a career as a writer


----------



## Jen D (Apr 23, 2007)

Thats so funny just like Christmas, mine act the same way when the Pet Edge box comes.


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Jen D said:


> Thats so funny just like Christmas, mine act the same way when the Pet Edge box comes.


hehe--I was looking on Pet Edge for Christmas presents for these two--I better hold off 'cause I know I won't be able to wait for them to open it lol


----------

